# Fantasy room?



## Xanados (Jan 28, 2012)

In my room/on my desk I have:
A Saruman figure
A Mage Vs Dragon poster
A World of Warcraft calander
A LOTR frame with certified film in it
A  stack of fantasy books
A (the) box set of LOTR - full extended edition beside these books
A Middle Earth map
A LOTR chess set behind me

I don't think I can show my devotion to the genre much more.

You?


----------



## Chilari (Jan 28, 2012)

To be honest, I don't go in for merchandise. My room is decorated with things I have done, memories of my life - my old teddies, GCSE artwork, posters from plays I've been involved in, photos of me with friends. I'm not exactly bothered about showing devotion to a genre. I enjoy reading fantasy and I enjoy writing it, but I don't take it further than that. I don't get obsessed about fantasy other people created - I enjoy it, certainly, but I'm really not bothered about having a Gandalf figurine on my desk. I have a couple of LOTR posters, but they were both bought for me by others for birthday and Christmas presents back when I was a teenager. And yeah, I read a lot of fantasy. I have about 250 books in my room, and about 120 of those are fantasy. But I'd rather spend my money on DVDs (and not just fantasy), music, clothes, alcohol, more ancient history books, and nice meals out, than on figurines and maps of someone else's creation.


----------



## grahamguitarman (Jan 30, 2012)

Hmm, apart from the obvious fantasy novels I don't have anything like that either.  

I tend more to various old objects picked up at flea markets, things like a Moorish lamp, a globe, antique watches, an ancient potholing lamp, a Buddha statue.  Basically interesting objects that trigger ideas or descriptions in my mind, or just inspire me to draw them.


----------



## Devor (Jan 30, 2012)

I have a warhammer dwarf army an a small wooden axe from a Renaissance Faire hanging on the wall of my old bedroom in my parent's house.  I think there's also a poster with all the weapons from Braveheart, and of course my old D&D books are there somewhere.

But here in my own home all I've got is one shelf on the bookcase for fantasy books, though it is overflowing.


----------



## Amanita (Jan 30, 2012)

My room doesn't have anything fantasy-related either. The only work by someone else that I've liked enough to call myself a fan for a while was Harry Potter, but I never liked the movies enough to put posters of them up. 
On my walls I have a periodic table of elements-poster, two posters with Indian actresses, one with a horse and a tree calendar. Besides that there's a salt lamp and various rough gemstones sold to make gemstone water for esoteric purposes.  I'm not keeping them for that reason but because they're really pretty. (But sometimes, I do take one of them with me for exams, :redface:but it's more because I want to have something to hold in my hand while waiting.)
That's about it, my bookshelf has plenty of fantasy books however, they're definitely the dominating species there even though the chemistry books are catching up.


----------



## Aidan of the tavern (Feb 1, 2012)

Somewhere I still have a large box full of those action figures that came out with the LOTR films.  (Sigh) relics of my lost childhood, I'm never going to throw those away.  Oh yes, and more recently I confess to having some of those citadel miniatures as well, learning how to paint the haradrim army at the moment.  Right, thats my confession done, who's next?


----------



## Kelise (Feb 1, 2012)

My room is basically decorated with books. Since I still live with my parents, I only have one room for them all, so everywhere that doesn't block a door is a shelf for books, books, books. 

My shelves have some figurines and relics of conventions and presents and such where there's space - balanced between books or on top of them. Above my computer are some 'fanart' of the Sherlock rp I'm in on twitter (20,000 followers, my goodness) and I have a few plushies - a DRD from Farscape and a chocobo from Final Fantasy, a plushie of 11th Doctor and Balthier (Final Fantasy) and Sherlock and John (Sherlock BBC). Oh, and a Snoopy. And a Dalek. I never liked plush toys as a kid, but I adore them these days for some reason. 

I have TARDISes and remote control Daleks around, and a framed Marauders map, but if I have anything else on my walls it's posters from NaNoWriMo. 

So more of a geeky room than fantasy - but most of the geeky things are fantasy based, sooooo eh.


----------



## Codey Amprim (Feb 2, 2012)

Well since I'm technically living at college, I don't have a real room since I don't want much stuff here. But I do have a bunch of cool things at my house...

I have:
Two longswords (stabbed myself in the leg once)
One cutlass (sharp as hell)
One badass dagger that could almost pass for a short sword (put it through a chair once when I was little)
Another dagger, custom design that makes it practically useless as a real weapon. Also falling apart as is its stand.
One battle axe that I'm afraid to swing, not because it's really sharp but because it seems like the neck is hollow and could snap.
A Kendo Stick (first weapon I ever got)

--

Two bass guitars
An amp and a stand
Awesome stereo

A box full of books, drawing materials, a man cave sign, and a bunch of fantasy things like statues and an iron skull

A broken paintball gun with about 4500 balls to shoot
A broken airsoft M16 with 2000+ bb's to shoot

Xbox, PC, and a 20 some inch TV.

A lot of other stuff that I have no idea what to do with.

Once I actually get a place, my room is going to be heaven... with a mini fridge ;D


----------

